# 2001 catalyst monitor not ready



## ia02 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 2001 Maxima which will not pass emissions in my state because the catalyst monitor is not "ready". One of the three converters was bad and has been replaced. The other converters appear to be working properly (based on O2 sensor readings). The proper drive cycle has been completed multiple times, and the car has been driven for a full year but the monitor will not reset to "ready". There are no catalyst or O2 related DTC's. The dealer says the car needs a new "computer".

I would like to replace the ECM with a good used unit. My question is this: do I need to replace the ECM with an exactly identical part (same part number)? My ECM is marked A56-Q77 but I am having trouble finding one with the same number. Is it necessary to replace the ECM with an exactly identical pert or will any ECM be workable after the dealer reprograms the unit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ia02 (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone have insight to this issue? Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

